# How to Show Your Name Beside Taskbar Clock



## topgear (Jun 22, 2008)

This hack will enable you to show your name or any desired text
beside windows taskbar ( system tray ) clock.

Follow these steps :

1. Go to Cntrol Panel > Regonal & Language Options.

2. In the Regional Otions tab click on Customize & Go to Time Tab.
For Vista : In the bottom of the Format tab click on Customize this format button.

Closk settings on XP

*topgeartopspeed.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/clocksettings1.jpg?w=449&h=333

*topgeartopspeed.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/vistatimesettings.jpg?w=450&h=271


3. Select the AM Symbol box & enter your name or any
desired text. ( This Will Show up Intead of AM )

4. Select PM Symbol box & enter your name or any
desired text. ( This Will Show up Intead of PM )

5. Click on Apply & OK. Click on Apply & OK.

*img507.imageshack.us/img507/763/clockxv3.jpg

*topgeartopspeed.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/clockvista.jpg

Note : Tried it on Xp Sp2 & Vista Ultimate 64 bit 

*Source : *topgeartopspeed.wordpress.com/2008/06/17/how-to-show-your-name-beside-taskbar-clock/*


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 22, 2008)

Yep i knew this be4 , i taught this to gagandeep and rockstar11. Anyways thx for sharing


----------



## New (Jun 23, 2008)

Though I knew this trick,it will help newbies..Thanks..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 25, 2008)

Know that from before.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 26, 2008)

Something to add!

By default "intl.cpl" doesnt allow more than 12 characters in AM/PM text boxes. So if you want to add more than 12 characters, then use following registry hack:

1. Open regedit and goto:


```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\International
```
In right-side pane, change values of:

*s1159
s2359*

to replace AM and PM respectively.


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2008)

Ya, This trick is for newbies. I posted it here coz there is no such tute in this forum's tutorial section .

Thanks vishal for your kind addtion - didn't know that before.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 27, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Something to add!
> 
> By default "intl.cpl" doesnt allow more than 12 characters in AM/PM text boxes. So if you want to add more than 12 characters, then use following registry hack:
> 
> ...



Thanks ....
Didnt knew that.


----------



## pushkaraj (Jun 28, 2008)

Topgear and Vishalji, thanx to both of u for the info


----------

